

Show HN: our (bootstrapped) Real Time Analytics + Social Media Monitor Startup - mistiaen

Hi HN,<p>The two of us are working on our real time analytics service Worldlogger for two-an-a-half months now. Today we rolled out a new version. It still has some bugs here and there, but it works :) Worldlogger kind of does what Chartbeat and Getclicky are doing, but we try to mix the best from both worlds ;) Curious what you think about it!<p>http://worldlogger.com/<p>Cheers<p>E
======
jolan
My girlfriend works in this space and the real money is in consulting not
SaaS.

For example:

\- Brand protection (monitor social media; notify client about trouble when it
starts)

\- Social media reports (provide a report of what's being said; not a list of
tweets for the client to slog through)

I looked at the demo and everything seemed very slick. I would say you could
increase prices by 10x at least. You want to attract medium to large
companies; not individuals and small companies.

------
jeffepp
Looks really good! It's a crowded space, especially at your price point.
Clicky offers a lot for free.

I plan on checking it out sometime soon - good luck.

------
japetheape
clickable link: <http://worldlogger.com/>

